# Any Predictions of when the Blue Water will be inside 50 miles?



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone care to speculate when the blue water fishing will be back to "normal" (inside 50 miles from PCOLA/OB)?

Is it even worth a try to run to the a East out of OB to the Nipple, Spur, or the like?

Such a kick in the nuts that fuel has been priced down for the summer but the water hasn't been decent enough to burn any fuel to pelagic fish!?!

Damn Reef fishing is so regulated to death that it's not worth it either. 

I wish I liked golf.

P.S. 

http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/29557146/walts-look-around-mississippi-river-flooding


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It'll be at least two more weeks IMO. Weather pattern has to change and that high pressure over Texas and the Midwest is stalled out and brings an everlasting west wind driving the pooh of the Mississippi towards us. My guess is second week of August sees cleaner water.

Plenty of other game plans though; deep dropping, grouper fishing and swording.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Not until a few weeks after this W wind breaks and we get some S to SE. It has been blowing W all summer.


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I'm planing on a Monday trip anyone have an predictions on how far to run to some decent trolling?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I can tell ya this the river in baton rouge is higher then it has been all year right now. Can't wait for the blue water to move in


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate to even say it, but we will need a storm. No chance in hell any other way this year. Not even sure we will get a consistent ****** bite at all at nipple/dumping grounds. Hopefully I am wrong. 
September/October have always been my favorite trolling months. 

With that said, it pays to go. There was just a slight temp break north of Ozark this weekend, and I know of a 300 lb blue lost, a white and a couple sails, plus bonitas and some blackfins tunas caught around there. Not ideal, but can still make a day of it if you find the life.


----------

